
Is Your ID Approved for Travel? These Are the Latest Rules - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/18/travel/is-your-id-approved-for-travel-these-are-the-latest-rules.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
eesmith
"Travelers won’t be able to pass through security without this acceptable
identification."

Right now, travelers who left their id at home are able to fly, albeit with
more stringent checks - [https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-
screening/identification](https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-
screening/identification) .

Will this policy disappear? Otherwise, it seems a lot of people may "forget"
their non-compliant ids.

